# swedish ESFP woman lookig for distractions



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello!:crazy:
I just wanted to say hi. Am at home this friday night and a bit bored... so I joined this thingie since I'm like addicted to MBTI and can't help but analyzing every single person I meet  Feel free to send me a message or whatever, I'd appreciate it!

I'm curious about the horny robot too


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

*poke*
*analyses reaction*
*poke*
*analyses reaction again*
*makes hypothesis about future reaction upon being poked*
*poke*
*confirms hypothesis*
*poke*
*poke*
*poke*
*realises he just enjoyed poking and never really analysed anything*
*poke*
*poke*
Teehee, this is fun!


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

Did you just poke me? 



Wobzter said:


> *poke*
> *analyses reaction*
> *poke*
> *analyses reaction again*
> ...


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> Did you just poke me?


Eeep!
You noticed!
I... I... you... I .... .____."...
Yes... I did....


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

well I'm glad to be noticed...



Wobzter said:


> Eeep!
> You noticed!
> I... I... you... I .... .____."...
> Yes... I did....


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> well I'm glad to be noticed...


.
Sorry for that back there... I've had exams this week, so I've missed by share of social activities this week causing me to be rather.... peculiar. 
I hope I didn't scare you off (yet) ^^


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. ^^


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Near Lawliet said:


> Welcome to the forum. ^^


Yes! Welcome!
I totally forgot >__>"

... Near Lawliet... *guesses you're an INTP*
*looks*
Nawww, I failed. An INFJ
There are a lot of INTPs with Death Note inspired nicknames / avatars


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

hullo thar! We don't see nearly enough ESFPs around here, so welcome!


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

scare me off? no you didnt. I dont think you can scare me off, only if thats what you want to achieve.


Wobzter said:


> .
> Sorry for that back there... I've had exams this week, so I've missed by share of social activities this week causing me to be rather.... peculiar.
> I hope I didn't scare you off (yet) ^^


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

thank you very much!!!! 


Near Lawliet said:


> Welcome to the forum. ^^


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

hello and thank you!!!
Well from what I have read before in this forum, esfp's seems to be.. hm, not so popular, regarded as shallow and so on... 
if you look anything like that picture you have there you're very cute, and like rabbits 


Kayness said:


> hullo thar! We don't see nearly enough ESFPs around here, so welcome!


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> scare me off? no you didnt. I dont think you can scare me off, only if thats what you want to achieve.


Good good 
Och ja, vad Kayness säga är [totally true]; you're scarce ^^


----------



## Nutkin (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

I would like to distract a Swedish ESFP woman, välkommen!


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Wobzter said:


> Yes! Welcome!
> I totally forgot >__>"
> 
> ... Near Lawliet... *guesses you're an INTP*
> ...


I actually did put myself as an INTP at first when I joined this site and thought of myself as one for quite sometime until I saw differences in my cognitive functions and started to get more of a "F" than an "T" preference when taking the MBTI test. This was rather recent however and I do believe I saw you around the forum before so if you saw me as an INTP before and is thinking "what the..?" then its all good. ^^


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

thank you! I'm glad, I feel so welcomed 
incredible cute dog btw, is it yours?


Catenaccio said:


> I would like to distract a Swedish ESFP woman, välkommen!


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

what type are you???



Catenaccio said:


> I would like to distract a Swedish ESFP woman, välkommen!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

armika_armika said:


> hello and thank you!!!
> Well from what I have read before in this forum, esfp's seems to be.. hm, not so popular, regarded as shallow and so on...
> if you look anything like that picture you have there you're very cute, and like rabbits


Nah, ESFPs are usually pretty well liked, because they are stereotyped as being easygoing and chill. 

The types that are most likely to be discriminated against here are the ones who are the most oppressive in real life to those of us who gather here. For example, there are a lot of INTPs here, all in one place. It seems that it is very common for INTPs to have had bad experiences with ESFJs. Some even have ESFJ parents, and have had to deal with being misunderstood all of their lives. They may rant about how ESFJ types are stupid, but it is only a reaction against all of the suffering they have endured because of having ESFJ expectations imposed on them. Similarly, there are a lot of INFP types here, and most of us have been tormented by ESTJ authority figures at some time in our lives. When asked what type we trust the least, it is naturally going to be the type that has hurt us the most. The types that gather here are the types that don't have a sense of community in the real world, because we are in the extreme minority. The more common types are the ones who get to make the rules in the real world. They run the businesses, write the books on what is polite, and rule over us mercilessly. When we have our own place to interact, and are free to bond on our own terms, sometimes instead of seeking balance, we have vengeance in our hearts, and try to make things hard for the kinds of people who have always made things hard for us. It isn't a forgiving way to approach things.

People tend to generalize based on our experiences. We commit acts of typism as a reaction against the typism we have faced in the real world. Fortunately there are rules here to protect you against it, and if anyone makes you feel unwelcome for your type, you can report the offensive post for a moderator to review. Hopefully, you won't have to face any type discrimination here.


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

hm yes I see what you mean. It can be really bad as a child growing up in a famliy where you're not understood! As a parent it's really an important task to recognise the "uniqueness" in your child and accept and confirm who they are, and appreciate that. But it must be hard sometimes if you're very different from your child. And maybe the sides you dont understand in your child reminds you about the other parents "bad sides". Well I wish all types the best!!!


snail said:


> Nah, ESFPs are usually pretty well liked, because they are stereotyped as being easygoing and chill.
> 
> The types that are most likely to be discriminated against here are the ones who are the most oppressive in real life to those of us who gather here. For example, there are a lot of INTPs here, all in one place. It seems that it is very common for INTPs to have had bad experiences with ESFJs. Some even have ESFJ parents, and have had to deal with being misunderstood all of their lives. They may rant about how ESFJ types are stupid, but it is only a reaction against all of the suffering they have endured because of having ESFJ expectations imposed on them. Similarly, there are a lot of INFP types here, and most of us have been tormented by ESTJ authority figures at some time in our lives. When asked what type we trust the least, it is naturally going to be the type that has hurt us the most. The types that gather here are the types that don't have a sense of community in the real world, because we are in the extreme minority. The more common types are the ones who get to make the rules in the real world. They run the businesses, write the books on what is polite, and rule over us mercilessly. When we have our own place to interact, and are free to bond on our own terms, sometimes instead of seeking balance, we have vengeance in our hearts, and try to make things hard for the kinds of people who have always made things hard for us. It isn't a forgiving way to approach things.
> 
> People tend to generalize based on our experiences. We commit acts of typism as a reaction against the typism we have faced in the real world. Fortunately there are rules here to protect you against it, and if anyone makes you feel unwelcome for your type, you can report the offensive post for a moderator to review. Hopefully, you won't have to face any type discrimination here.


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> thank you! I'm glad, I feel so welcomed
> incredible cute dog btw, is it yours?


Thank you! yep, that's my family's dog ollie, when he was only 4 months old.  



armika_armika said:


> what type are you???


I am IxTx, Ollie is a schnauzer.


----------



## Angelbearly (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad you posted, not only does the horny robot intrigue me, the esfp motivaTions, are a mystery, to me and not many esfp like to discuss their personality. I am an infj married to esfp, and we click in many ways but when It comes to really discussing his reasOning and why other types, he takes as argument. I would love to pick your brain when bored and discuss the types or the rObot or anything else


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

really cute so.. IxTx, what does that mean? That you dont know, or that you dont wanna give it out or some other reason?



Catenaccio said:


> Thank you! yep, that's my family's dog ollie, when he was only 4 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> I am IxTx, Ollie is a schnauzer.


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmm, interesting  well just let me know if there's anything i can do to help you understand the type better... ask me questions and I'd be glad to try to help!


Angelbearly said:


> Glad you posted, not only does the horny robot intrigue me, the esfp motivaTions, are a mystery, to me and not many esfp like to discuss their personality. I am an infj married to esfp, and we click in many ways but when It comes to really discussing his reasOning and why other types, he takes as argument. I would love to pick your brain when bored and discuss the types or the rObot or anything else


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Your thread is growing, enjoying the distractions?


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

haha yes I love it!!! I'm a single mum and I spent this day with a 6 yrs old throwing up all the time. But she's better now, has fallen asleep and here i am in my pyama (pardon my spelling) so happy and greatful for the cyber company  thanks



Near Lawliet said:


> Your thread is growing, enjoying the distractions?


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> haha yes I love it!!! I'm a single mum and I spent this day with a 6 yrs old throwing up all the time. But she's better now, has fallen asleep and here i am in my pyama (pardon my spelling) so happy and greatful for the cyber company  thanks


You're welcome, though I barely visited. lol Good luck with the sick 6 year old. ^^


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

allthough... I still havent figured out how to get back to the threads I've been writing in, in a simple way... I know thats stupid....its probably just to click somewhere..


Near Lawliet said:


> Your thread is growing, enjoying the distractions?


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

I saw on your profile that your gender is neutral... what does that mean exactly?


Near Lawliet said:


> You're welcome, though I barely visited. lol Good luck with the sick 6 year old. ^^


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> allthough... I still havent figured out how to get back to the threads I've been writing in, in a simple way... I know thats stupid....its probably just to click somewhere..


Click on "settings" and I think it does show a list of threads you posted in or "subscribed" to.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> I saw on your profile that your gender is neutral... what does that mean exactly?


It depends on individual. For me though I consider myself "genderqueer" where I personally see traits of both genders in me so I can't quite relate myself to just one "gender."


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

aha, interesting! But now I'm so curious about you. jeje... I know this is very not really gender aware thinking of me, hmm, but, are you physically a man or a woman? You dont have to answer that and its kinda rude to ask, i know, im sorry.
I'm a woman, and I mostly act and feely very feminine. But i think I have a lot of "man" inside of me (in a psycological way  )
So in some ways I think i trick ppl abit.
I would love to have a lesbian thing going on at least ince in my life, but I dont think any lesbian so far has been attracted to me...
One woman in my class (i study) is lesbian, or at least I think so, but she's istj, and I'm quite sure she thinks I'm very stupid...



Near Lawliet said:


> It depends on individual. For me though I consider myself "genderqueer" where I personally see traits of both genders in me so I can't quite relate myself to just one "gender."


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

@Lawliet and thanks for the setting tip, it works!!!


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> @Lawliet and thanks for the setting tip, it works!!!


You're welcome, though the mention didn't go to me since I am "Near Lawliet" and "Lawliet" is a different member. ^^ As for me physically; male.


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

oups, sorry near lawliet! so by recognising both the feminine and masculine in yourself, do you fall in love with both men and women? hmm... while thinking about it maybe im "queer" too, coz anyway, gender is a cultural thing and I dont think men has special male properties by nature, except a c**k of course , but i was thinking about the mind



Near Lawliet said:


> You're welcome, though the mention didn't go to me since I am "Near Lawliet" and "Lawliet" is a different member. ^^ As for me physically; male.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> oups, sorry near lawliet! so by recognising both the feminine and masculine in yourself, do you fall in love with both men and women? hmm... while thinking about it maybe im "queer" too, coz anyway, gender is a cultural thing and I dont think men has special male properties by nature, except a c**k of course , but i was thinking about the mind


No, I am attracted to women only still. Its just that I feel I can "relate" to being a woman despite being a man, so I think a real "tomboy" would be a nice match for me. ^^'


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

ahh, I hope you find your tomboy... i dont think im a tomboy, damnit, if I was I could have helped you out 


Near Lawliet said:


> No, I am attracted to women only still. Its just that I feel I can "relate" to being a woman despite being a man, so I think a real "tomboy" would be a nice match for me. ^^'


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> ahh, I hope you find your tomboy... i dont think im a tomboy, damnit, if I was I could have helped you out


lol Thanks, though I tend to be irresponsible so I doubt I could help much with the little 6 year old. ^^'


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

haha, I wast thinking that far, acctually i was mostly thinking about sex, hehe but I guess thats out of the question anyway coz u probably live very far from me, or I from you 


Near Lawliet said:


> lol Thanks, though I tend to be irresponsible so I doubt I could help much with the little 6 year old. ^^'


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> haha, I wast thinking that far, acctually i was mostly thinking about sex, hehe but I guess thats out of the question anyway coz u probably live very far from me, or I from you


Yeah, probably is out of the question and doubt I would be "satisfying?" Never done it. o.o'


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> haha, I wast thinking that far, acctually i was mostly thinking about sex, hehe but I guess thats out of the question anyway coz u probably live very far from me, or I from you


Don't mean to intrude in your conversation with Near_Lawliet...
But anyway, I can't resist taking a guess...
And I'm guessing you live in a Spanish-speaking country (so either Latin-America or Spain)...
That, or you live in the US (with a Spanish-speaking background).
Am I right ;D?

EDIT:
T.T

FAIL...
Forgot you were 'the woman from Sweden' xD.
I based my guess of you using 'jeje' instead of 'hehe'....


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

haha, well ive been chatting quite alot with some italians and spanish ppl before, so thats from where I've got my " jeje", so you were thinking right... but yes I do live in sweden!
And you are free to interrupt as much as you please!!!  have you been reading the thread all along... 


Wobzter said:


> Don't mean to intrude in your conversation with Near_Lawliet...
> But anyway, I can't resist taking a guess...
> And I'm guessing you live in a Spanish-speaking country (so either Latin-America or Spain)...
> That, or you live in the US (with a Spanish-speaking background).
> ...


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> haha, well ive been chatting quite alot with some italians and spanish ppl before, so thats from where I've got my " jeje", so you were thinking right... but yes I do live in sweden!
> And you are free to interrupt as much as you please!!!  have you been reading the thread all along...


Yeah, we are far away, for some reason I didn't pick on the Sweden area either... ^^ Well I'm in the U.S.


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> really cute so.. IxTx, what does that mean? That you dont know, or that you dont wanna give it out or some other reason?


It means I don't know it. 

you talk Spanish? That's cool its my first language


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> haha, well ive been chatting quite alot with some italians and spanish ppl before, so thats from where I've got my " jeje", so you were thinking right... but yes I do live in sweden!
> And you are free to interrupt as much as you please!!!  have you been reading the thread all along...


Yes I have, it's fun to read how other people interact with each other ;P.
And, aah! I see.
Not that far from me, by the way .
Holland here. The closest I've been to Sweden was Finland, though.
I went there last year to visit some friends. They taught me quite some Swedish, as they are Swedish-speaking Finns!
I might even move to Stockholm for about 6 months to go and study there..
If everything goes according to plan...
But judging on my laziness... it won't xD.


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

well, no my spanish sucks. But I have been dating spanish guys anyway  well i used to speak french and then I learned to speak portuguese (brazilian boyfriend for 5 yrs) so then when reading or writing, spanish is achievable  saw that you're from argentina, do you still live there?


Catenaccio said:


> It means I don't know it.
> 
> you talk Spanish? That's cool its my first language


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

ah... but if you do, now you have a friend in sweden  come on do it!


Wobzter said:


> Yes I have, it's fun to read how other people interact with each other ;P.
> And, aah! I see.
> Not that far from me, by the way .
> Holland here. The closest I've been to Sweden was Finland, though.
> ...


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> ah... but if you do, now you have a friend in sweden  come on do it!


Well, that IS more motivation for me ;P
Do you happen to live near Stockholm?
Or perhaps near Götenborg (second choice)?


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

so you dont know it. wow you must be so curious!! why dont you get some help from all the experts here in the forum.. ah but maybe that is what you're doing?


Catenaccio said:


> It means I don't know it.
> 
> you talk Spanish? That's cool its my first language


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

oh dear! You're 18 yrs old, I would be like a mum for you, but its ok, I have a strong maternal instinct and it would be good for you too to have someone like that while in a foreign country. I live 40 min by train from stockholm central. Its another town but quite close.

hey i ust read that yours and mine personality would be perfect match

Relations between Psychological ("personality") Types

dunno if I believe in that though 



Wobzter said:


> Well, that IS more motivation for me ;P
> Do you happen to live near Stockholm?
> Or perhaps near Götenborg (second choice)?


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

sorry what? you havent done what? had sex?


Near Lawliet said:


> Yeah, probably is out of the question and doubt I would be "satisfying?" Never done it. o.o'


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> sorry what? you havent done what? had sex?


Yeah... haven't. ^^'


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> oh dear! You're 18 yrs old, I would be like a mum for you, but its ok, I have a strong maternal instinct and it would be good for you too to have someone like that while in a foreign country. I live 40 min by train from stockholm central. Its another town but quite close.
> 
> hey i ust read that yours and mine personality would be perfect match
> 
> ...


@Matching-part: Hey, that's cool!
I always thought the 'ideal partner' of an INTP would be an ENFJ or something.
But ooh well, I don't really know whether it's true either.
I suppose it depends on way, way, way more than just these four letters we use to identify ourselves with on this forum (or not... *looks at @Catenaccio ;P*)

@You living near Stockholm Central:
Reallly?
Hey, that's really cool! 
I ought to keep in contact with you for at least several years, for in case I DO move to Stockholm and I require accommodation and you're willing to accommodate someone 

Edit: Haha, sorry "Mat" and "You" for referring to you guys xD
Edit 2: @Near Lawliet: You and I have a lot common, it seems... (besides all the things we don't have in common, that is)


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

wow, how old are you? I dont mean to brag, coz its nothing to brag about really...I had sex with a virgin before, it doesnt matter for me. wow its nice. But my god, when i think about it, what a great responsiblilty to make it a ood memory of the first time. But I can handle that for sure! The last week end I slept with a guy, and I was the second girl he had ever slept with, and he's like 40... I feel so much for him, I really liked him, and I'm thinking about having lots of sex with him coz I think he could benefit from it, and I, of course.
Damn, now I sound like a dirty old lady.... I hate that!



Near Lawliet said:


> Yeah... haven't. ^^'


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd be happy to stay in contact with you, it would probably be sporadic if it goes on for yrs, but u can rely on me 


Wobzter said:


> @Matching-part: Hey, that's cool!
> I always thought the 'ideal partner' of an INTP would be an ENFJ or something.
> But ooh well, I don't really know whether it's true either.
> I suppose it depends on way, way, way more than just these four letters we use to identify ourselves with on this forum (or not... *looks at @Catenaccio ;P*)
> ...


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> wow, how old are you? I dont mean to brag, coz its nothing to brag about really...I had sex with a virgin before, it doesnt matter for me. wow its nice. But my god, when i think about it, what a great responsiblilty to make it a ood memory of the first time. But I can handle that for sure! The last week end I slept with a guy, and I was the second girl he had ever slept with, and he's like 40... I feel so much for him, I really liked him, and I'm thinking about having lots of sex with him coz I think he could benefit from it, and I, of course.
> Damn, now I sound like a dirty old lady.... I hate that!


I'm 22. Well nice chatting but I have to go. I will add you to my friend list if you want and we can chat more in PM or on your visitor wall. Good bye. 

@Wobzter; I guess so. ^^


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Bye Near Lawliet .
*waves you goodbye*

@armika_armika
Or we just become good friends online ^^


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah nice chatting, take care!!!!! see you!


Near Lawliet said:


> I'm 22. Well nice chatting but I have to go. I will add you to my friend list if you want and we can chat more in PM or on your visitor wall. Good bye.
> 
> @Wobzter; I guess so. ^^


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

sure, friends online is good too  i think I have to go soon too, have to get my beauty sleep you know


Wobzter said:


> Bye Near Lawliet .
> *waves you goodbye*
> 
> @armika_armika
> Or we just become good friends online ^^


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Hehe, well, good night then .
Imma add you to my friendslist ^^.
We'll continue this in PMs (Private Messages) in order to avoid spamming, okii ?




armika_armika said:


> sure, friends online is good too  i think I have to go soon too, have to get my beauty sleep you know


----------

